# chat system?



## writeshiek33 (Sep 4, 2015)

wandering what happened to the chat system that appeared at bottom of the screen on this site not complaining but curious what happened to it


----------



## Black Dragon (Sep 6, 2015)

It should still be there.  If you aren't seeing the chat system, try logging out of Mythic Scribes, clearing your browser's cache, and logging back in.  Let us know if that works for you.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 19, 2015)

I'm having trouble figuring out the chat system. How do I switch from being offline to being online?


----------



## Lunaairis (Sep 19, 2015)

Ireth said:


> I'm having trouble figuring out the chat system. How do I switch from being offline to being online?



There is a little  three lined icon on the bottom left of the chat box. If you click on it, a drop down (up?) menu will pop up. The only option should be to sign in. I think this is what you want? 

I know some times it will say I'm offline and the green circle by my name will be red, and that seems to be because I got logged out of this site.


----------



## Ireth (Sep 19, 2015)

I clicked the button and all I got was a little thing that says "turn off chat". Kinda the opposite of what I'm looking for. XD


----------



## Calliopenjo (Oct 13, 2015)

OK, I clicked the three lines on the bottom left corner and it said turn off chat. I clicked it anyway and it turned off. I clicked it again and it turned on. I'm still offline according to the little red button.


----------

